

Gamification, VR, ER & Social networks: Where is this leading? - omrispector
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lK_cdkpazjI

======
omrispector
I find this movie to give an excellent discussion on where our culture may be
heading. It's also technically well done.

SPOILER: I find that the end is not in par with the rest of the movie. I would
hate this discussion to go down the road of Frankenstein
syndrome/technofobia/conspiracy theory. There are so many more relevant issues
with how this affects us without going down that (over-beaten) path...

